#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  wie weet wie er op de eo-jongerendag het geluid verzorgt?

## kevinveerbeek

hoi alemaal
ik ga dit jaar naar de-jongerendag maar is er iemand wie weet welk bedrijf :Confused:  
en heeft iemand een iede wat ze daar van spul gebruiken?
gr.kevin

----------


## Gitarist 62

> hoi alemaal
> ik ga dit jaar naar de-jongerendag maar is er iemand wie weet welk bedrijf 
> en heeft iemand een iede wat ze daar van spul gebruiken?
> gr.kevin



Rider doet t al jaren

en kevin: tik even eo jongerendag in bij de zoekfunctie

----------


## 4uss

*uch* RIDER SOUND LIGHTING BACKLINE VIDEO STAGING DECORATION PRODUCTION (www. rider .nl) *uch*

Maar ik moet toegeven, een webzoekmachine geeft weinig resultaat.

----------


## peterkuli

Zit Stevon ook niet bij de productie in?

----------


## Gast1401081

ik weet dat de vrienden van  Hof uit Haren het enige malen mochten verzorgen, met oa de MeyerSound M3D line's. Ook met de installatie van Celine Dion in de arena hebben die gents  met oa de SB1's ( de satelietschotel-longthrow's ) op de jongerendag mogen stoeien. Verder weet ik dat er bijna altijd een opname / registratie wagen uit apeldoorn staat, die dan vaak op de multi van Hof ingeprikt staat.

wie t dit jaar gaat doen is me ff onbekend, maar ik geef die groningers om heel veel redenen weer alle kans....

----------


## Sammy8306

Stevon doet coordinerend werk voor het Flevo festival, niet de EO Jongerendag voor zover ik weet. 

Jongerendag is inderdaad Rider, met hun L'Acoustics line-arrays (2 hangs per kant, Kudos was het afgelopen jaar). Op FOH en stage (mics e.d.) zijn ook wat spullen van Euroconcerts aanwezig, aangezien Johan van Loo van dit bedrijf al sinds jaar en dag mixer is van de jongerendag.

----------


## Upgrading your system

die kan je ook beter niet nemen geloof ik. BB-king kon het iig niet horen.

----------


## jakkes72

> Op FOH en stage (mics e.d.) zijn ook wat spullen van Euroconcerts aanwezig, aangezien Johan van Loo van dit bedrijf al sinds jaar en dag mixer is van de jongerendag.



En die werkt ook weer voor de EO in loondienstverband.

Spullen die Johan meeneemt bestaan uit een PM3500/32, Effectrack bestaande uit: KT DN360, Lexicon PCM, Yamaha DDL delay, Yamaha SPX990 (of 900), Alesis Midiverb 3, Drawmer DL241, Drawmer 4 ch gate, Tascam CD-A500. Verder een Compressor voor de eindmix (buizenbakje)
Multi's naar het effecten rack zijn allemaal Whirlwind W2 (door mij gesoldeerd :Big Grin:  )

Voorgaande jaren deed Alpha uit Apeldoorn inderdaad de live registratie op Tascam DA-88's (afgelopen jaar niet uit mijn hoofd, toen deed de NOB het weer)

----------


## salsa

> rack zijn allemaal Whirlwind W2 (door mij gesoldeerd )
> 
> Voorgaande jaren deed Alpha uit Apeldoorn inderdaad de live registratie op Tascam DA-88's (afgelopen jaar niet uit mijn hoofd, toen deed de NOB het weer)



Ik kan me nog herinneren dat Alpha Audio & Light in z'n geheel de EO Jongerendag voor z'n rekening nam...  :Embarrassment:  Maar da's al weer ruim tien jaar geleden dat ik dit weet, woon al lang niet meer in  :Stick Out Tongue:  NL. Ze gebruikte veel EAW dat weet ik me nog wel te herinneren...

----------


## jakkes72

> Ik kan me nog herinneren dat Alpha Audio & Light in z'n geheel de EO Jongerendag voor z'n rekening nam...  Maar da's al weer ruim tien jaar geleden dat ik dit weet, woon al lang niet meer in  NL. Ze gebruikte veel EAW dat weet ik me nog wel te herinneren...



Na mijn beste weten heeft Alpha nooit de gehele productie gedaan voor de jongerendag. EAW is inderdaad gedurende jaren het "huismerk" van Alpha geweest. Veel mee gewerkt in de periode dat ik nog veel als freelancer voor Alpha deed ( periode van 1996 ~ 2000 ).
In die periode hadden ze 1 1/2 KF850 (Getapijt en in case), 3 sets KF650, JF260's, SM122, SM200, SM500.
Momenteel hebben ze alleen nog maar de monitors.....

Helaas lijkt het dat Alpha de pijlen een beetje verzet heeft naar de corporate klussen, en wat minder op concerten ed.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> ik weet dat de vrienden van  Hof uit Haren het enige malen mochten verzorgen, met oa de MeyerSound M3D line's. Ook met de installatie van Celine Dion in de arena hebben die gents  met oa de SB1's ( de satelietschotel-longthrow's ) op de jongerendag mogen stoeien. Verder weet ik dat er bijna altijd een opname / registratie wagen uit apeldoorn staat, die dan vaak op de multi van Hof ingeprikt staat.
> 
> wie t dit jaar gaat doen is me ff onbekend, maar ik geef die groningers om heel veel redenen weer alle kans....



Klopt, heb laatst van Jochem Pastoor (Hof) iets opgevangen over dat zij het geluid zouden doen op de EO jongerendag.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Sikkie

Denk dat jochem de Nederland zingt dag van de EO bedoelde...Maar dat kan jochem zelf ook vertellen, Jooooooooooooooooooooooochem!!!!

----------


## Jochem Pastoor

Tommie!!

Even weer wat geruchten uit de wereld helpen... Met enige regelmaat doe ik freelance projecten voor HOF, een dienstverband heb ik er echter niet. Zover ik weet doet HOF in april wel een klus voor de EO, maar wat er precies gaat gebeuren kan een insider (lees: vaste medewerker van HOF) denk ik beter vertellen.

Ontopic: ik heb geen flauw benul wie er dit jaar tekent voor de faciliteiten op de EO jongerendag.

----------


## jakkes72

> Tommie!!
> 
> (lees: vaste medewerker van HOF) denk ik beter vertellen.
> 
> Ontopic: ik heb geen flauw benul wie er dit jaar tekent voor de faciliteiten op de EO jongerendag.



 
AUKEEEEEEE????

----------


## Gast1401081

> AUKEEEEEEE????



meneer meyer, bedoel je...lol

----------


## jakkes72

> Zover ik weet doet HOF in april wel een klus voor de EO



Vandaag de EO Visie er eens op los geslagen (kom maar met het commentaar.....) en daar staat een artikel over het Nederland Zingt festijn in het GelreDome. (EO - Activiteiten portal - Nederland Zingt - homepage). En dat is op 21 april.

Nederland Zingt is normaal inderdaad een klus die HOF deed/doet voor de EO.
Grote kans dat dat deze keer dus ook weer het geval is.

----------


## Sikkie

> Vandaag de EO Visie er eens op los geslagen (kom maar met het commentaar.....) en daar staat een artikel over het Nederland Zingt festijn in het GelreDome. (EO - Activiteiten portal - Nederland Zingt - homepage). En dat is op 21 april.
> 
> Nederland Zingt is normaal inderdaad een klus die HOF deed/doet voor de EO.
> Grote kans dat dat deze keer dus ook weer het geval is.



Jij moet bij de recherche gaan :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

> Jij moet bij de recherche gaan



Dank je, ben al A+ gescreened, en ben ook al ambtenaar, dus wellicht al dicht bij een carriere bij de plietsie.

----------


## Sammy8306

Gerucht is inderdaad niet waar; dit jaar zal Rider weer het geluid verzorgen voor de Jongerendag. Wel zal er waarschijnlijk een andere mixer zijn....

----------


## jakkes72

> Wel zal er waarschijnlijk een andere mixer zijn....



Bedoel je persoon of materieel?

----------


## Sammy8306

Goeie spraakverwarring ja  :Smile:  Ik doelde op het eerste, alhoewel het tweede dan waarschijnlijk automatisch ook zal volgen.

----------


## jakkes72

> Goeie spraakverwarring ja  Ik doelde op het eerste, alhoewel het tweede dan waarschijnlijk automatisch ook zal volgen.



Gokje dan maar:
Paul van Baasbank???

----------


## rolanddeg

3 of 4 weken geleden heb ik een theatershowtje samen gewerkt met Auke Meijer (HOF Audio). Die vertelde me dat hij de shows in Gelredome gaat mixen met een Midas XL8. Uit eerste hand...

----------


## Sammy8306

Tsja, ik zou ook mijn nieuwe speelgoed zo vaak mogelijk gebruiken. Waarschijnlijk gaat dit dus over de Nederland Zingt dag (overigens niet de meest spannnende klus om op die Midas te draaien :-) )

En het is niet Paul v B., weet ook niet of het op prijs wordt gesteld dat ik namen ga noemen, dus dat doe ik niet.

----------


## M'Elodie

> 3 of 4 weken geleden heb ik een theatershowtje samen gewerkt met Auke Meijer (HOF Audio). Die vertelde me dat hij de shows in Gelredome gaat mixen met een Midas XL8. Uit eerste hand...



3x XL-8 + een heleboel Alcons LR-16 en een heleboel microfoons dat is wat Hof gaat doen bij de EO Nederland zingt dag in het Gelredome.

----------


## THE BOSS

Citaat:
Origineel gepost door *Jochem Pastoor*
_Zover ik weet doet HOF in april wel een klus voor de EO_


Vandaag de EO Visie er eens op los geslagen (kom maar met het commentaar.....) en daar staat een artikel over het Nederland Zingt festijn in het GelreDome. (EO - Activiteiten portal - Nederland Zingt - homepage). En dat is op 21 april.

Nederland Zingt is normaal inderdaad een klus die HOF deed/doet voor de EO.
Grote kans dat dat deze keer dus ook weer het geval is.







He jakkes je hebt gelijk hoor dat hof deze klus gaat doen.

----------


## aameijer

Beste Collega's,

HOF doet dit jaar inderdaad de productie Nederland zingt. Tijdens deze dag zal tevens het 40-jarig bestaan van de EO gevierd worden. Tijdens deze productie gebruiken we 3x Midas XL-8. 1x FOH, 1x Monitors en 1x koormix.

De Main PA bestaat uit 4 clusters van 21x Alcons Audio LR-16 + 3x LR-14 en 1x cluster 6x LR-14. Aangevuld met SR-9, QR-36 en subs. Systeem wordt aangestuurd met Lake en ingeregeld met Smaart. Daarnaast gebruiken we als koormonitors 5 clusters Alcons Audio LR-14.

Dutchview gaat de opnames verzorgen.

Auke

----------


## AJB

De eerste grote productie met zoveel XL8's dus... Is het verstandig om die testcase op zo'n evenement neer te zetten ? Kan me 1 tafel voorstellen,  maar ik weet van alle andere grote shows met XL8, dat er altijd een spare aanwezig was. Aangezien ik niet geloof dat jullie 6 van die bakken gaan aan laten slepen, neem ik aan dat je nagedacht hebt over de " what if" case ?

----------


## Gast1401081

> De eerste grote productie met zoveel XL8's dus... Is het verstandig om die testcase op zo'n evenement neer te zetten ? Kan me 1 tafel voorstellen,  maar ik weet van alle andere grote shows met XL8, dat er altijd een spare aanwezig was. Aangezien ik niet geloof dat jullie 6 van die bakken gaan aan laten slepen, neem ik aan dat je nagedacht hebt over de " what if" case ?



de vaklui roepen dattie bugfree is. En hof kennende uitvoerig getest

----------


## aameijer

Hoi Arvid,

Ik heb de XL-8 zelf al veel gebruikt op shows en een "what if" scenario was niet nodig. Alle drie XL-8 systemen hebben prima gefunctioneerd. Uiteraard zijn er wel bepaalde punten van aandacht maar die waren al bekend. Het systeem is stabiel en werkt. In de komende maanden werkt Midas aan de fine tuning aan de hand van suggesties van diverse technici.

Klankmatig was het, zoals je zou mogen verwachten, erg goed om met dit systeem te werken en door het grote aantal in-outputs is het systeem erg flexibel.

Ook de Alcons systemen hebben prima gewerkt en gedaan wat we ervan hadden verwacht. De geluids dekking was prima evenals het frequentie-spectrum. Dit was een goede configuratie voor dit evenement.

Tot slot hebben we ook de Lake LP4D12 tijdens dit evenement voor het eerst toegepast in combinatie met Smaart en een aantal kanalen XTA. Alles werd aangestuurd vanuit een Tablet PC (wireless) Dit werkte ook erg goed. In de hele zaal goede wireless ontvangst en uiteraard erg flexibel.

Concreet hebben alle systemen gedaan wat we ervan hebben verwacht en was het een goede keuze om het op deze manier te gaan doen.

----------


## R@dical

> 3x XL-8 + een heleboel Alcons LR-16 en een heleboel microfoons dat is wat Hof gaat doen bij de EO Nederland zingt dag in het Gelredome.



150 alcons om precies te zijn hadden ze. niet alleen voor zaalmix, maar ook voor monitoring voor het koor. 150 alcons zijn meer dan er in Ned. aanwezig zijn, dus moesten er nog een paar uit Duitsland komen. Het was trouwens geweldig mooi, 3 xl-8en, dat is nog nooit in de wereld gebeurt. was erg mooi. En dan halverwege ff je mengtafeltje ontkoppelen en alles blijft lekker doorspelen. prachtig is dat.

----------


## martijnwesterbrink

Hallo allemaal.

Ik heb even een vraagje over de gezinsdag, en het daarop volgende concert afgelopen Zaterdag in het Gelredome.
Aangezien dit topic over ongeveer het zelfde gaat wilde ik de website niet vervuilen met weer een nieuw topic.

Ik was benieuwd naar de bedrijven die het licht, geluid en video deden.
En wat er zoal neer gezet is.

Als ik dit zo allemaal lees lijkt me dit een logische indeling:
Geluid: HOF (apparatuur? Hingen 6 clusters van 10,15 en 20 per kant?)
Licht: Rentall (apparatuur?)
Video: Dutchview (Zag een Regi wagen staan).

weet iemand het zeker? En meer info qua apparatuur?

Wat ik me verde rnog af vraag.. Zit er iemand van Dutchview op dit Forum?
Het viel mij namelijk op dat ze tijdens het concert óf een slechte camera man hadden, of de regiseur zat te slapen...
Er waren namelijk ook grote schermen waarop ze lieten zien wat er op het podium gebeurde. Er hingen er 3 in de zaal, en 1 grote achter het podium.
Het meeste werd gefilmd met een vaste camera vanaf de FOH.
Maar nu was er ook een camera man met een losse camera die continu over het podium liep.
Die beste man wist het echter te presteren om gedurende het concert alleen al 54 (!!!)x door het beeld te lopen!
Ik weet het..had meer op de concert moet letten maar anyway..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik snap niet dat die camera man én de regiseur niet door hadden dat die man er continu doorheen liep! Of waren ze ook een dvd aan het opnemen en namen ze daar door het beeld lopen (wat dus iederene in het Gelredome ziet) maar voor lief?

Iemand een verklaring?
Licht show was geweldig trouwens!
Vond het Geluid bij de eerste artiest, Darlene, maar matig. Ze was nauwelijks te verstaan omdat de basedrum erg hard stond.
Het volume viel voor het eerst sinds jaren weer eens mee. Dat gaat op de EO-Jongerendag alstijd zo knettershard... had afgelopen jaar 3uur erna nog suizende oren..

Iemand extra info?

----------


## BvE

Hee Martijn, ik werk bij dutchview maar was niet bij de gezinsdag. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zal het geschakelde beeld alleen zijn gebruikt voor het aanwezige publiek. Wanneer deze camera echter ook nog eens geschakeld wordt voor de opnames, dan zal het beeld ongetwijfeld cameraman vrij zijn geweest.

Ik denk dat het zo gegaan is, maar kan er natuurlijk verder niks over zeggen. 9 van de 10 keer weet men gewoon heel goed waar men mee bezig is....

----------


## martijnwesterbrink

Uiteraard werken er mensen bij Dutchview die precies weten waar ze meebezig zijn... Maar het viel me toch wel op dat de camera man het presteerd om (echt serieus waar) 54x door het beeld te lopen!
Ik ben niet de enige die het opgevallen is.. er waren meer mensen die zagen dat ie vaker door het beeld liep.. die waren alleen niet zo gek om het te tellen... ik dan weer wel  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Er was wel te zien dat er 2 opnames gemaakt werden, aangezien er vaak 2 camera's tegelijk aanstonden (rode lampjes) maar je zag steeds maar 1 beeld op het scherm in het Gelredome. Vandaar dat ik verwacht dat er een DVD opname is gemaakt oid... maar daarbij is de Video lijn voor in de zaal niet genoeg in de gaten gehouden...
Afgelopen jaren is dit nooit voorgekomen op een jongerendag oid! Maar het was s'middags bij de Gezinsdag al, en s'avonds bij het concert dus nóg erger...
Dit kan toch niet per ongeluk gebeuren?

----------


## moderator

Goed, je hebt je punt gemaakt. Lijkt me niet dat je hier antwoord op gaat krijgen, zal weinig anders op zitten dan die dvd maar aan te laten rukken om een keer naar het concvert te kijken zonder cameraman die zn werk doet.

----------

